# Trump Names Editor of National Enquirer For Pick As Head Of CIA



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2016)

Seems totally legit!  ;)  IKIS



> While The National Enquirer is perhaps best known for simply making shit up about celebrities and political figures, intelligence officers caution against rejecting the magazine’s collection capabilities.
> 
> Candidate Trump clearly agrees.  “Sure, the Enquirer might make up a story or two about how half of all hookers are aliens, or that Bill Clinton hired a three-breasted intern, or that President Obama wasn’t born an American citizen… wait that last one is actually true… anyway, the point is, through the Enquirer, I was able to find out things that eluded all of Mr. Cruz’s supporters, the Democratic National Convention, and the entire Republican Party,” Mr. Trump explained during a press conference at a fortified compound in northern Oregon, right before it was broken up by angry illegal alien protesters, both earth-born and extra-terrestrial.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 28, 2016)

You laugh...


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 28, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> You laugh...


Yep; I giggled the whole time I wrote it


----------

